# 'More to Love'



## ImMACnificent (Jun 17, 2009)

Fox just advertised for a new dating reality show.

In the commercial they say it is a Bachelor style show using 'average/every day women' which I thought to myself "wow thats awesome!"

Then I see at the end of the commercial, the show is called 'More to Love'. 

WTF? You say it's AVERAGE women but then call the show MORE TO LOVE?

Ugh, that really pissed me off.

I think it's a great idea for a show to help relate to more every day women who have trouble finding a decent guy, but you really have to call it that?

-thumbs down-


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 17, 2009)

Title doesn't bother me however....I thought those girls were *gorgeous* and the dude less than attractive or appealing. Nothing wrong with a plus size man but ew this one not my cup of tea.


----------



## openexpression (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought it was called "More to Love" because most of the women, if not all, were supposed to be "Plus-sized" ladies.  I think that's what the title refers to...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 17, 2009)

I get the fact that most of America is overweight, I mean they talk about it on the news all the time.

I guess Im just thinking as a plus size girl myself, "wow women about my size that are considered 'average'!!!"

...............oh wait nevermind its called More to Love.

it was like a "wahhh wahhhhhhhhhh" moment


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I thought it was called "More to Love" because most of the women, if not all, were supposed to be "Plus-sized" ladies.  I think that's what the title refers to...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Well, in the commercial they use the term "average".


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I thought it was called "More to Love" because most of the women, if not all, were supposed to be "Plus-sized" ladies.  I think that's what the title refers to...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


And even in the reference to being plus size, I personally don't like that term.........I think it's pretty derogatory.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Well, in the commercial they use the term "average"._

 
Unfortunately, the average American female IS overweight. :/


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah average is based on the population, so the commerical is correct in stating they're average. I don't think plus size is derogatory unless someone intends it to be that way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree I don't personally find plus Size to be a derogatory statement...I mean if a person is plus size they are just plus size...I certainly prefer that term than say being called Fat Size.

Shimmer is correct the Average American is Overweight...We can't really get mad at facts...we just need to change the Average by having a healthier weight overall.

As of May 2009
Percent of noninstitutionalized adult females age 20 years and over who are overweight or obese: 66%


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

I didnt mean that "plus size" was derogatory, I meant "more to love" was.


Like how on myspace you can choose that as your body type.




And YES Shimmer. I know that. Hence, why I said it earlier in the post. 
I still don't like the name of the show.

k.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ LOL I thought you were talking about Plus Size too....Whats funny is I always ask my dh if he thinks I am fat ...he would say no you just have more to love or you're built for comfort....and I used to smack the crap out of him lol...Thank Goodness i lost that weight he may be dead by now


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I get the fact that most of America is overweight, I mean they talk about it on the news all the time._


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ LOL I thought you were talking about Plus Size too....Whats funny is I always ask my dh if he thinks I am fat ...he would say no you just have more to love or you're built for comfort....and I used to smack the crap out of him lol...Thank Goodness i lost that weight he may be dead by now_

 
haha no girl. Plus size doesnt bother me.

I just dont like that "more to love". I know some ppl dont mind it. I guess its kinda like how some gay people dont like "queer" and others dont like "fag".

I dont like "more to love" ...and really I hate the word "fat". 

Kinda like how I wont call someone in a wheelchair a "gimp" or call someone with downsyndrome a "retard". 

I guess it's different for me personally


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

plump, Big-boned and thick .....takes me other the edge for some strange reason .....I mean what exactly is Big Boned...if you break us down to our bones I am pretty sure they will be close to the same damn size


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAO @ big boned


i think thats ppls "polite" way of saying "it runs in your family"


----------



## MissResha (Jun 18, 2009)

i dunno, more to love doesn't bother me at all. my boyfriend loves my fat ass. he always says "i love your ass babe, its more to love" LOL. i dunno, to each his own, clearly.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't personally find the title insulting or derogatory. And I classify as a 'plus-sized' woman myself. 

Compared to the stick-thin 'model types' that you see on many reality dating shows, the average woman certainly does have "more to love" from a physical standpoint. I'm happy that I have more to love on me... means I'm healthy and have plenty to eat.

It could also be taken as saying that there is 'more to love' about people than appearance alone. So by having average women, the show isn't just focusing on who has the biggest boobs or the perfect hair.

I certainly understand your opinion, I'm not trying to dispute it. Just wanted to share the opposite opinion


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

As thin as I get with my Boobs and Arse...I will always have More to Love....At least with more he don't need to go looking for nothing that may be missing!

I will Cut Him!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

Some people are obviously more self-conscious about their size than others.

I suppose I am one of those people, therefore the term bothers me.

Again, to each their own, like someone else said


----------



## MissResha (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_As thin as I get with my Boobs and Arse...I will always have More to Love....At least with more he don't need to go looking for nothing that may be missing!

I will Cut Him!_

 


ok bonquiqui LMFAO!!! i love u tish


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

She won't want his ass when I'm done...he will be Broke and Cut the f' up lol  

With a note attached to his forehead that reads...

Best Regards,
BonQuiQui


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

More to Love?

how about more to beat the F*** up!

Love, 

bonchichi (bonquiqui's half-sister)


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

i do not really like the name neither, i think at best it is tacky.
but it will end up being about looks anyway.. because a lot of people assume that just because someone is bigger, she does not have haters and that's just not true. no matter what group or crowd you are in, there will always be someone prettier, thinner, better style, whatver. and there will always be jealousy and cat fights.


----------

